# Coaches in the Leesvilla, LA area?



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

B ttt


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

:bump2:


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok any help in the Texas area near louisiana border


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

LOOK AT YOUR LOCAL ARCHERY SHOPS, TRY CRAIGS LIST ALSO. WHAT PROBLEMS ARE YOU HAVING? I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP OVER THE NET... MIKE FARMER


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not really problems I just want a brush up on everything I guess you could say! When I shoot I feel like it's just sloppy form. I thought maybe a coach could help me and get my form RIGHT! Thanks for your info!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Make a day trip to Houston. There is Adam Guggisburg aka Archery Lessons on Line.....Michael Braden http://www.michaelbradenarchery.com/index.htm, and Viking Archery in South West Houston (off 59). There are several coaches at Viking (Scott Whiteford and his brother. I beleive his sister in law is a level 3 or 4).

Get online, find there websites and good luck.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dang didn't know this thats about a 3 1/2 to 4 hr drive...depending on how heavy my shoes are......lol I will deff try to get this put on my calendar for after deer season!


----------

